# Alpha Lipoic Acid



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to share the following. As Ive mentioned here in the forum, I did achieve complete elimination of DPDR symptoms from EFFEXOR XR, an SNRI. I am not their sales representative, but I feel I need to share this if its going to help someone. As I dont recall someone achieving complete elimination of symptoms from one drug.

The effect didnt last long, and ive soon switched to zoloft. It made me research more into effexor and its mechanism. I found out that it actually is used to treat nerve pain/numbness, a condition called neuropathy in diabetes patients and patients who suffer from other illnesses. It might be way far off, and far fetched, but there could be a correlation between DP and neuropathy - im playing detective here lol

Ok, so I researched into neuropathy, and found an over the counter medication called ALPHA LIPOIC ACID/THIOCTIC ACID, which is used to treat this condition. I took two 120 mg tablets today, and so far, its been good. I dont know if it is placebo or not, but Im just curious if anyone has tried ALA before? its supposed to be the best antioxidant from all the anti oxidants, and is a good brain supplement.

thoughts?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

hey solaris, any follow up on this. i remember when i first talked with my grandpa about PS he suggested ALA instead. i kinda discarded his advice which was stupid of me because he has a wealth of knowledge on drugs and supplements that would make any pharmacist jealous. anyways just wanted to know if there were any results to be noted.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Ugh, dude Ive been so inconsistent when taking my supplements lately. I have two shoe boxes filled with supplements, and I have to open each bottle individually to get the pills lol. I still have your original formula, which btw works well when I remind myself to take them.

I havent taken ALA for a while, I tried some after work today, honestly I cant really tell the exact effect it gives me. When I took it the first time It helped a bit in DR and sensations, then I guess I must have adapted to it. With antioxidants I wonder if you reach a point where all the oxidants are gotten rid off? No idea,

I still like ALA, People rave about it, its supposed to be one of the best. I'll start taking it consistently from now on and update you guys of any results. I want to blv it helps, Ive substituted it for vitamin C, cause I hate how vitamin c supplements taste.







Thanks for reminding me though! I need to suck it up and just do it!


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been taking it for about 2 weeks. I got it for its supposed heavy metal chelation properties. 600 mg tablets, one per day. I can't say I noticed anything spectacular. It's an ingredient in a cocktail in case I have mercury poisoning or something.


----------

